# What is a Waybill?



## HazelRodriguez (Mar 12, 2014)

I am at the UPS store about to ship my visa application and they dont have electronic waybills. I opened up an account with UPS and went online. I see where I can create a return, but I dont see anything that says electronic waybill. Is a waybill something other than creating a return and if so does how do I get one?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

HazelRodriguez said:


> I am at the UPS store about to ship my visa application and they dont have electronic waybills. I opened up an account with UPS and went online. I see where I can create a return, but I dont see anything that says electronic waybill. Is a waybill something other than creating a return and if so does how do I get one?


The waybill is the multi-part carbonated form that you complete with the addresses and payment information to send out your package. If you have set up your account online, you should have an account number that is attached to your credit or debit card for payment. You can pick up blank waybills at the store and complete them manually. Just be sure to mark that the charges are to be billed to your UPS account number and list it. You would complete one going TO Sheffield using your address as the return address. Then complete a second one, reversing the addresses so your visa can be returned TO you from Sheffield. The second one needs to be included with an empty envelope in your application for your returns.


----------



## HazelRodriguez (Mar 12, 2014)

So a waybill is just a return label? they wont accept the ones you can get at store now, it has to be electronic


----------



## gcab (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, this is what I read.

"to have your documents returned you must provide a fully addressed prepaid electronic shipping label and appropriate packaging.... (no ground services and no non-electronic waybills)."

What I did was created an online account with Fedex and printed out an electronic waybill. The way to do this is that you have to give the dimensions of the package that your returning items will be in. I was told repeatedly that an electronic waybill can not be created in store but must be created on a computer. I went to an office store nearest the fedex and created and printed my electronic waybill. I sent originals and copies and provided packaging for the return of the original documents only. On the return packaging was my electronic way bill. I also left a note stating that I only wanted my original documents back. 

I do know if there is an easier way to do this but from what I read you can not manually write a waybill.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

HazelRodriguez said:


> So a waybill is just a return label? they wont accept the ones you can get at store now, it has to be electronic


I used FedEx, so I don't know how UPS does theirs. They used to use the same type of form not too long ago, but that could have changed. If that's what they require, then you will have to generate one online and print it off. But, I would think the employees at the Store should be able to help you. Even if you have a computer one printed out, it will need to be attached to your package somehow.

It isn't just a "label". It's a multi-copy form that shows the addresses of sender and receiver, the weight, any restrictions, who is to be charged and how they will pay, etc. It is usually placed into a plastic sleeve that is stuck to the package.

Sorry, I don't know the most recent methods of UPS.


----------



## gcab (Sep 24, 2013)

ps. I believe for UPS 

On their website you must click the "shipping" tab
Then click create shipment. 

it will ask you for a lot of information.


----------



## HazelRodriguez (Mar 12, 2014)

The only choice I have is to "create a return" so I guess that must be it but they dont refer to it as a waybill, just as a return label. The peeps at the store could only offer me the paper version and had no idea about an electronic version.


----------



## gcab (Sep 24, 2013)

I believe the term "waybill" is used for international return labels. Technically it is defined as "a list of passengers or goods being carried on a vehicle." 

When you put in the information online and specify that is is international it will give you the appropriate label. Also where exactly are you seeing the term "waybill"? I sent my items in August and when I read the UK gov website it said "prepaid electronic shipping label"

Keep in mind my visa is still being processed so they have not sent my items back. Therefore I am simply stating this based on my research and the method I used...


----------

